
HTC Vive Goes Wireless with $220 Add-On, Pre-Orders Start Friday - Impossible
http://uploadvr.com/htc-vive-wireless-kit/
======
andrewmcwatters
This is super cool stuff, and a really big deal for the VR experience. It'll
be interesting to see if this becomes a standard part of the hardware in the
future. You'd certainly hope, at least.

